# This weeks find!



## paramount Pen (May 25, 2012)

It's a Walker Turner 14" band saw I found for $100.00
I already have it almost totally disassembled so I can clean it up and paint it and get it going. the wost part is in pict #3 I'll have to something there but the good part is the bearings seem to be fine. If any one knows how to tell the age I would be happy ser. # is 19 639


----------



## Phil Hansen (May 26, 2012)

That serial number system started in 1956 with a 11 prefix So at a guess yours would be about 1964.
Nice bandsaw. Will shame most modern stuff. 
I have a 1941 Delta bandsaw which is way better than any of the modern machines I have had the misfortune to own. 
You will be very happy. 
HTH 
Phil


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 26, 2012)

I have a very similar one given to me by an old neighbor.  Still works fine for me.


----------



## bobjackson (May 26, 2012)

I have a 1940's Rockwell Delta and a new Delta. I like the old one better.


----------



## paramount Pen (May 26, 2012)

Thanks very much for the reply's and especially about the date Phil. Looks like new tires and some kind of fix for the alignment wheel that is broke and I'll be able to use it. I do plan on giving it a good paint job as well.


----------



## WildThings (May 26, 2012)

Check this out:

Walker Turner 14" band saw serial # 19 639


----------



## Phil Hansen (May 27, 2012)

Now this is weird. 
The same serial number on 2 continents although  6 years apart. 
Maybe the saw in South Africa in 2006 was sold and ended up in Texas. 
Have spoken to Gerald who lives in the area and took and posted the OWWM picture.  We are old machine buddies.
He will ask the original owner if he sold it. 
If I find any more info will post it. 
As I said weird. 
Phil


----------



## alphageek (May 27, 2012)

Nice saw and project - can't wait to see the after pictures.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 27, 2012)

Had to check out my serial number to be sure they weren't all the same.  Model 3110-0 Serial 0000128.


----------



## corian king (May 27, 2012)

Nice find!Remember to show the before and after pics together when it is finished.


----------



## paramount Pen (Jun 21, 2012)

*After pics*

Here are the after pics. paid 100.00 for saw and spent about 200.00 more.
have a link belt on the way to finish it off.


----------



## KenV (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweet --- love to see old work horses that that go back to production.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 21, 2012)

Got love old arn.
You did her proud.


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 22, 2012)

Depsite the same serial numbers, the badges on the two don't match - you can see that the last 9 on this one is under the J, but on the one in South Africa it's under the N.

Interesting that they have a duplicate serial number.


----------



## Dragonlord85 (Jun 23, 2012)

here is what Matthew was talking about. Same company same serial numbers, different tags.


----------

